
Apple's mind-bogglingly greedy and evil license agreement - jhack
http://www.zdnet.com/blog/bott/apples-mind-bogglingly-greedy-and-evil-license-agreement/4360
======
shinratdr
> Over the years, I have read hundreds of license agreements, looking for
> little gotchas and clear descriptions of rights. But I have never, ever seen
> a legal document like the one Apple has attached to its new iBooks Author
> program.

Then I seriously, seriously doubt the veracity of the first part. Ownership
over content produced by a tool is not unprecedented or new, and anyone with
even a passing familiarity with EULAs and license agreements in general would
have seen a similar clause in the past. It's such a blatant bending of the
truth that I can't trust the rest of the article. Not that I should expect
anything less from ZDNet, home of linkbait.

~~~
zecho
I'm struggling to find an example. Could you provide some?

